# we've come full circle?



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

One of my fondest memories of Kelby is during the evening she would climb into my recliner and join me for hugs and a short nap. She gave the best hugs.......pressing her head hard into my neck. Some special moments for me, and I'm sure many of us enjoy such similar occasions.

Well.......last night someone _sheepishly_ climbs into my chair for the first time, not sure whether he should be doing it or not.......... gets settled after a quick hug........ and takes a short nap.

Can we say "the baton has been successfully passed?"


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AAAAAAHHHHHH, what a wonderful moment to share. Hope it becomes a Harry routine.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I think Harry is "Home" So happy for you both!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds like Kelby is coaching from above and Harry is a quick learner. Or maybe you have the quintessential lap for Goldens to enjoy, lol.
Wonderful pic!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

so great, they are just the best medicine


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Monkey see, Monkey do!!!! I love it. SO glad Harry is settling in with all of you!!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Harry is fulfilling his destiny. He was meant to be yours.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is so sweet. I think that someone is telling Harry some of your favorite things. Such a sweet picture.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwwww...Kelby is definitely passing on the tidbits of information. Truely your Angel Kelby.

I'm so happy Harry is filling in the gap so wonderfully.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is a very sweet picture! I am so glad the baton has been passed!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

awww,so sweet!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

That's beautiful.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

What a beautiful picture... looks like Harry is right at home.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

With a little heavenly help, Harry's learning Such a sweet picture of the lap and the nap....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great moment. I'll bet you had to clear your throat a little after that one


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> What a great moment. I'll bet you had to clear your throat a little after that one


Hey, how'd you know that?

Yes, I did, in fact. A simple, uncomplicated moment ...... yet a meaningful one to me.

He's such a big boy and there was not much lap (or room in the chair) left. But that's okay.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Kelbys'Dad said:


> Hey, how'd you know that?
> 
> Yes, I did, in fact. A simple, uncomplicated moment ...... yet a meaningful one to me.
> 
> He's such a big boy and there was not much lap (or room in the chair) left. But that's okay.



The "first snuggle" really is an awesome moment... I remember Dillon's well.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Very touching , makes me want to smile and cry at the same time.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

"that is so sweet" is what I thought, too, when I saw this


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Brought tears to my eyes...I think they have to feel completely safe and secure to be able to take that nap in your lap. Harry obviously feels that way now.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How wonderful. Brought tears to my eyes for both of you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is a lovely pic - shows that Harry has now got all four paws firmly under the table. It's odd how fate works. I am sure that Kelby will continue to watch over you both


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwww don't ya just love those moments


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

It wasn't a baton that was passed my friend~it was a heart. Congratulations on such a special moment. Look for more and more as the days go by.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

sharlin said:


> It wasn't a baton that was passed my friend~it was a heart. Congratulations on such a special moment. Look for more and more as the days go by.


Thanks Steve!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Harry is a very sweet, affectionate pup. I'm sure any apprehension you are seeing is only because he was taught to wait for an invitation before joining you on the furniture. He's a very good boy.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

awww!!!...thats so cute!!!..harry is so sweet...


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

What a wonderful picture of Harry! Yes, I do believe he has settled very well into his new home. He is Beautiful, and I do believe your Sweet Kelby is doing some coaching from above.:smooch:


----------

